# cage difference?



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

i have a three level critter nation. this is a picture of it,







i however love spoiling my boys and feel like they need much much more room. what is the best cage to get them that isnt draining my pocket? i have four boys, one of which is quite new so it has to have small bar spacing!


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

The ruud from Martin is HUGE!!! Look that one up


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

those look slightly smaller than what i have now though. do you have one?


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

I do not....I have the "luxury rat home" from all living things....it's small, I'm going to build a big cage soon


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

That was my plan as well, but a bunch of people suggested it would be more than likely to just buy a new cage and the other issue is the ratties could chew through it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Have you seen the cage stefni built? It's awesome...anyway, yeah my rats don't tend to chew much so I'm not to worried


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

Isn't that like a feisty ferret cage? Critter nations are much, much larger than that (I believe each level is 35x24x20 x3 if you have the three story) it's soemthing like 75 inches tall. Taller than most people.

Anyway the Hendryx Prevue is nice, and what I would buy if I had the room:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1389517282&pf_rd_i=507846 it s a but smaller than a CN 2 story but is suitable for 6-7 rats.


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

im only 5'1 and im taller than the cage. the bottom says critter nation? i suppose i could be wrong. WOW i love that one!


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

Here's the double critter nation http://www.amazon.com/Midwest-Critt...qid=1379560377&sr=1-1&keywords=critter+nation a third level would be identical to the two other levels. 

Either way, the cage you have looks perfectly fine for your boys, but I can definitely understand wanting something bigger. Remember, bigger means more cleaning


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

If you're 5'1...the ruud would be one inch shorter than you...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

You know I'm getting the Ruud 699, Cassie. You can swing by any time you like to check it out when it arrives! That way you can decide if you want one


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey-Fay said:


> You know I'm getting the Ruud 699, Cassie. You can swing by any time you like to check it out when it arrives! That way you can decide if you want one



Is that the 200 dollar cage?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lcs (Feb 7, 2012)

I started with the Prevue Hendryx for three boys and am now using it to quarentine our new baby girls. I love it and don't understand why more people don't seem to know about it. I removed the bottom grate and have fleece over a towel on the bottom pan and fleece on the shelves. I mostly don't use the ramps at all, even when the lazy boys were using it. It's plenty of room for three and maybe four if cleaned often. It doesn't have all horizontal bars of the CN, but my girls don't seem to notice! I highly recommend it!

Here it is. . . http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vptwo=&hvqmt=e&hvdev=t&ref=pd_sl_6l3yrlm0bn_e


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I also have the feisty ferret cage, it is a nice cage the wire flooring is the biggest down fall but you can work with it. I would check craigslist you never what kind of deal you might find.


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

lcs said:


> I started with the Prevue Hendryx for three boys and am now using it to quarentine our new baby girls. I love it and don't understand why more people don't seem to know about it. I removed the bottom grate and have fleece over a towel on the bottom pan and fleece on the shelves. I mostly don't use the ramps at all, even when the lazy boys were using it. It's plenty of room for three and maybe four if cleaned often. It doesn't have all horizontal bars of the CN, but my girls don't seem to notice! I highly recommend it!
> 
> Here it is. . . http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vptwo=&hvqmt=e&hvdev=t&ref=pd_sl_6l3yrlm0bn_e



That's the one I have added to my cart!!! Once I have 131... lol gosh darn bills


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Check CL and ebay. I got a used FF off ebay for $100 includ. shipping, and quite love it. My sister ended up getting one for her rabbit she loved mine so much.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I got my FF off of craigslist for $75 so its worth it just to check craigslist.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

cassieb said:


> Is that the 200 dollar cage?Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yep


----------



## Divit (Aug 5, 2013)

JLSaufl said:


> Isn't that like a feisty ferret cage? Critter nations are much, much larger than that (I believe each level is 35x24x20 x3 if you have the three story) it's soemthing like 75 inches tall. Taller than most people.
> 
> Anyway the Hendryx Prevue is nice, and what I would buy if I had the room:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1389517282&pf_rd_i=507846 it s a but smaller than a CN 2 story but is suitable for 6-7 rats.


Yes that's what I thought. Cassie, it looks like you have the Super Pet, My First Home Multi-Level Deluxe shown here and here. It's 24 x 24" with a height of about 41" (including coasters). 

The Double Critter Nation is 36" x 24" and stands about 63" tall (that's 5' 3").


----------

